# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  Geolocation custom class

## kareninstructor

There are countless examples where this one is different in that it's in it's own class.

Simple usage
Include jQuery and geolocation.js (included in the link below)



```
$(document).ready(function () {

    var positionOptions = {
        timeout: Infinity,
        maximumAge: 0,
        enableHighAccuracy: true
    };


    $geoLocation.Init(positionOptions);
    $geoLocation.Execute();

    ...

}();
```

There are stub functions to use for writing to a database or log file.

Full source on GitHub repo with link to Microsoft TechNet article which provides information on using geolocation and how to test on desktop and mobile devices.

----------

